# Pureedge for MAC



## Birdie4U (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a Macbook and am trying to install Pureedge to read and complete DOD forms- any suggestions on how to install this pc program?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Install it three times in the same place and see if it works? 

If it's a Windows OS program you will need to be running the Windows OS on your Mac. See other posts regarding "Boot Camp" for information on installing the Windows OS (XP SP 2 or later) on a Mac (Intel-based, that is). Installation should be fairly straightforward from there.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Several people have it running well under Wine also. (Gold rating - www.winehq.org )

This may or may not be a viable option for you but it would negate needing to dual boot a full Windows installation or use virtualization.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Use Parallels. I would use Boot Camp, but if you want both OS to run at the same time, Parallels is a good option.


----------



## GuidoMac (Feb 1, 2009)

I have windows XP on my macbook pro using parallels. I prefer it this way, because I can turn windows on or off as needed, and the added bonus of share folders I can pass items from one operating system to another. If cost is an issue, boot camp is free with OSX, and you get the full power of the computer for the software you are running.


----------

